# Ceiling Boarder with Knockdown



## MudMonkey (Jun 9, 2009)

So i have a guy that wants a 6 inch flat boarder with the half circles in the corners all around the edge of the ceiling. Whats the best way to do this? Just tape off and use a cardboard template for the corners then spray?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

MudMonkey said:


> So i have a guy that wants a 6 inch flat boarder with the half circles in the corners all around the edge of the ceiling. Whats the best way to do this? Just tape off and use a cardboard template for the corners then spray?


 I guess it all depends on the size of the half circles , If it were me i would first make sure to skim where they would be and after it is dry take a template and pencil it on the ceiling , thereby if it isn't just right you can adjust , then i would mask it off with some blue tape ( the reason to skim coat so you will not pull the paper off the Sheetrock ) while still damp i would remove the tape and all should be good , I have done this several times where a specialty boarder is needed and texture around it. Worked years ago on a church that was over a 100 years old and there was some hand painting they wanted left but texture around it so this is the way accomplished it ... besides that the homeowners will get a feel what it will look like before it is done and you wont be doing it a second time.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I also may mention if the 1/2 circles are small stick a bunch of tape down perhaps on wax or parchment paper ( something that you can peel back off ) cut it out then peel and restick on the boarder.


----------



## MudMonkey (Jun 9, 2009)

it's on concrete but sounds good


----------

